# Soap Discussion.



## SoapingQueenWannabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok a lot of people on this website have made really good soaps so I just really want peoples opions. 

Should I make coffee soap, Spearmint soap, Lavender soap, Peppermint soap, or Mountain Dew soap? 


Please tell me!!!!


Answer in the poll.


----------



## IanT (Feb 28, 2010)

i looove lavender


----------



## April (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi there:

How about combining a few e.o.s togehter to get a unique scent, perhaps something with a top, middle and bottom note.  Perhap a combination of the above, apparently lavender works with most essential oils.

Lavender and Peppermint, but light on the peppermint.

Happy soapmaking.


----------



## ohsoap (Mar 2, 2010)

I just made a spearmint soap and now I can't even chew gum........ yuck!


----------



## April (Mar 2, 2010)

It will mellow out if you are referring to the strength.

All the mints are really strong, anise too.


----------



## IanT (Mar 2, 2010)

ohsoap said:
			
		

> I just made a spearmint soap and now I can't even chew gum........ yuck!



trust me get it in the shower and mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm give it a month at least... but mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## carebear (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm not fond of mints, and lavender on its own is less than spectacular IMO.
nor do I like food/beverage scented soaps.

so I have to say "none of the above" LOL


----------



## April (Mar 3, 2010)

On the topic of blending again.

I found a nice aromatherapy site that gave examples of e.o. blends for perfumery so I tried one example shown on the site and ended up with a new e.o. fragrance.  I was surprised.  The example included Grapefruit, Ginger, Rosewood and I added benzoin (what the heck).  This resulted in a scent where I was unable to detect the individual components.  Being a new soaper I was tickled with this discovery.  I like blending because I have all these little bottles (15ml) of e.o. and they are not enough to scent a 3-4 lb. batch so I like mixing them and recording in my diary.

Unfortunately I didn't bookmark the site.  But I will look for it and post it here if you are interested.

On mints and lavender, I agree with Ian in the bath or shower, the mints are reviving, they are a good "wake-up" soap.  The lavender, of course, is calming, so it's wake-up and calm down. LOL

Back to my goals of the day,


Regards,

April


----------



## ohsoap (Mar 3, 2010)

I've liked all other mints so far but the spearmint was just sickly.... maybe after the cure.... one can only hope! 

I never use to like lavender but from soaping it has grown on me.  It's my favorite to blend.  Lavender/pepperming, Lavender sw. orange, lavender/lemongrass, Lavender/Patch.... you can see I am addicted to it now.


----------



## April (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, lavender seems to go with the other oils very well.  It is sort of a universal oil.  And it is usually reasonably well priced versus a few of the other oils.  

Cheers,

April


----------



## edree (Mar 4, 2010)

my fav is coffee pepermint


----------



## SoapingQueenWannabe (Mar 14, 2010)

I am new at making soaps to so right now I am just trying to figure out what soap I should make. Right now it's a toss between Lavender or Coffee.

And I am interested in seeing the site.




			
				April said:
			
		

> On the topic of blending again.
> 
> I found a nice aromatherapy site that gave examples of e.o. blends for perfumery so I tried one example shown on the site and ended up with a new e.o. fragrance.  I was surprised.  The example included Grapefruit, Ginger, Rosewood and I added benzoin (what the heck).  This resulted in a scent where I was unable to detect the individual components.  Being a new soaper I was tickled with this discovery.  I like blending because I have all these little bottles (15ml) of e.o. and they are not enough to scent a 3-4 lb. batch so I like mixing them and recording in my diary.
> 
> ...


----------



## agriffin (Mar 14, 2010)

April said:
			
		

> Hi there:
> 
> How about combining a few e.o.s togehter to get a unique scent, perhaps something with a top, middle and bottom note.  Perhap a combination of the above, apparently lavender works with most essential oils.
> 
> ...



Lav and peppermint is my number one selling soap!  I can't keep enough of it made...  Even people that don't like lav (including myself) love lav and peppermint.  

I do a mix of lavender fields from WSP and Peppermint Oil.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 14, 2010)

edree said:
			
		

> my fav is coffee pepermint



I was going to try a coffee peppermint today!


----------

